# Did they just figure this out now?



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

> The late Martin Luther King Jr., and his "I have a dream" speech are being used in an effort to fight President Obama's executive action to grant worker amnesty to millions of illegal immigrants.
> 
> At issue: Jobs taken by illegals that America's minorities, specifically blacks and legal Hispanics, need.


For the full story: http://www.washingtonexaminer.com/marti ... le/2558628

I guess I was about 20 years ahead of the liberal mind on this one. I can't believe than when it's just about to late it at last crossed their mind. If you go back a few years in the posts on here you will find I said Obama would turn on Israel. I said Obama would open borders and flood the country with illegal aliens (democrat voters) for political gain with no concern for the legal minorities already here. Chuck, myself, and others correctly assessed the results of Obama care and what would follow it's implementation. At every step liberals told us we were wrong. They perhaps can not even admit it when we were correct on every point. Obama and those who voted for him said this would be the most transparent administration in history, and the reality that we predicted is it's the most secret, the most corrupt, and abuses the constitution at will.

The poor have suckered and voted liberal for 60 years and they are still poor. The result is the liberals have made them dependent which is just another form of enslavement.


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

> Corretta Scott King, wife of the slain civil rights leader, warned way back in 1991 that illegal immigration would rob jobs from poor blacks and Hispanics, echoing a new anti-immigration reform ad on national TV.
> 
> In a July 9, 1991, letter to Sen. Orrin Hatch, R-Utah, she and eight other civil rights and labor officials worried that businesses would look past low-wage minorities and hire even-lower wage illegals, increasing black and Hispanic unemployment.


For the full story: http://www.washingtonexaminer.com/flash ... le/2558647

Read the story then watch the Bloomberg view video that the liberal media attached to it. Same old story "they only do jobs others don't want". If you believe that I have some swamp land for sale. I don't think the people who say it are that dumb. The people who say it are simply hoping that the people listening are dumb enough to believe it.


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

> "they only do jobs others don't want".


this is the issue with everything. Some out there would rather not work and get stuff for "free". Which means you rob peter to pay paul.

Now like I mentioned in the other thread.... We give free college to everyone. Now you will need a degree to stock shelves at Walmart. Because everyone will have a degree of some sort! Again people will then say... I don't want that job because I have a degree!!! So back on the old government teet they go.

I am also sick of trying to inform people of things or show them a side that they are not looking at. I am not trying to change peoples beliefs or what party they vote for. I just want them to look at things with more of an open mind. Also to think that money just doesn't fall out of the sky for these projects. The has to come from somewhere.

today I was listening to the radio on my way to work. Now this is a radio show on Faction. Anyways it had Kevin Smith a director of movies and actor. He made this statement and it is totally correct. "Marxism and socialism is great in theory but can get screwed up so easily and can turn so corrupt so quickly!"


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

> "Marxism and socialism is great in theory but can get screwed up so easily and can turn so corrupt so quickly!"


The problem that Marxism and socialism will never be able to solve is to few people in power. The old cliché goes something like "absolute power corrupts absolutely". Obama does so many things outside the constitution and ignores congress that he must think he has absolute power. This is also the most corrupt administration I can remember in my lifetime. The Muslim sympathizer didn't march in France, he let five more Gitmo detainees go today, he said one time that if things get bad in America he would stand with the Muslims, he dumps on our ally Israel every chance he gets etc. A fool could not do this many bad things by accident.


----------

